# Narayan Narayan!



## drkhalsa

Dear Khalsa ji


Here is the beautiful Shabad recording which is absolutely so meditative and I thought of Sharing with you 


Here is the link for listening it and downloading it 

NARAYAN click here or right click to save as


IMP: The link has been taken from *Mrsikhnet.com* with prior permission 




ਗੋਂਡ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
गोंड महला ५ ॥ 
gond mehlaa 5. 
Gond, Fifth Mehl: 

ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਨੀਰਿ ਨਰਾਇਣ ॥ 
नामु निरंजनु नीरि नराइण ॥ 
naam niranjan neer naraa-in. 
The Name of the Immaculate Lord is the Ambrosial Water. 

ਰਸਨਾ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਪਾਪ ਬਿਲਾਇਣ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
रसना सिमरत पाप बिलाइण ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
rasnaa simrat paap bilaa-in. ||1|| rahaa-o. 
Chanting it with the tongue, sins are washed away. ||1||Pause|| 

ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਸਭ ਮਾਹਿ ਨਿਵਾਸ ॥ 
नाराइण सभ माहि निवास ॥ 
naaraa-in sabh maahi nivaas. 
The Lord abides in everyone. 

ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਪਰਗਾਸ ॥ 
नाराइण घटि घटि परगास ॥ 
naaraa-in ghat ghat pargaas. 
The Lord illumines each and every heart. 

ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਕਹਤੇ ਨਰਕਿ ਨ ਜਾਹਿ ॥ 
नाराइण कहते नरकि न जाहि ॥ 
naaraa-in kahtay narak na jaahi. 
Chanting the Lord's Name, one does not fall into hell. 

ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਸੇਵਿ ਸਗਲ ਫਲ ਪਾਹਿ ॥੧॥ 
नाराइण सेवि सगल फल पाहि ॥१॥ 
naaraa-in sayv sagal fal paahi. ||1|| 
Serving the Lord, all fruitful rewards are obtained. ||1|| 

ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਮਨ ਮਾਹਿ ਅਧਾਰ ॥ 
नाराइण मन माहि अधार ॥ 
naaraa-in man maahi aDhaar. 
Within my mind is the Support of the Lord. 

ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਬੋਹਿਥ ਸੰਸਾਰ ॥ 
नाराइण बोहिथ संसार ॥ 
naaraa-in bohith sansaar. 
The Lord is the boat to cross over the world-ocean. 

ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਕਹਤ ਜਮੁ ਭਾਗਿ ਪਲਾਇਣ ॥ 
नाराइण कहत जमु भागि पलाइण ॥ 
naaraa-in kahat jam bhaag palaa-in. 
Chant the Lord's Name, and the Messenger of Death will run away. 

ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਦੰਤ ਭਾਨੇ ਡਾਇਣ ॥੨॥ 
नाराइण दंत भाने डाइण ॥२॥ 
naaraa-in dant bhaanay daa-in. ||2|| 
The Lord breaks the teeth of Maya, the witch. ||2|| 

ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਸਦ ਸਦ ਬਖਸਿੰਦ ॥ 
नाराइण सद सद बखसिंद ॥ 
naaraa-in sad sad bakhsind. 
The Lord is forever and ever the Forgiver. 

ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਕੀਨੇ ਸੂਖ ਅਨੰਦ ॥ 
नाराइण कीने सूख अनंद ॥ 
naaraa-in keenay sookh anand. 
The Lord blesses us with peace and bliss. 

ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਪ੍ਰਗਟ ਕੀਨੋ ਪਰਤਾਪ ॥ 
नाराइण प्रगट कीनो परताप ॥ 
naaraa-in pargat keeno partaap. 
The Lord has revealed His glory. 

ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਸੰਤ ਕੋ ਮਾਈ ਬਾਪ ॥੩॥ 
नाराइण संत को माई बाप ॥३॥ 
naaraa-in sant ko maa-ee baap. ||3|| 
The Lord is the mother and father of His Saint. ||3|| 

ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ ਨਰਾਇਣ ॥ 
नाराइण साधसंगि नराइण ॥ 
naaraa-in saaDhsang naraa-in. 
The Lord, the Lord, is in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. 

ਬਾਰੰ ਬਾਰ ਨਰਾਇਣ ਗਾਇਣ ॥ 
बारं बार नराइण गाइण ॥ 
baaraN baar naraa-in gaa-in. 
Time and time again, I sing the Lord's Praises. 

ਬਸਤੁ ਅਗੋਚਰ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿ ਲਹੀ ॥ 
बसतु अगोचर गुर मिलि लही ॥ 
basat agochar gur mil lahee. 
Meeting with the Guru, I have attained the incomprehensible object. 

ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਓਟ ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸ ਗਹੀ ॥੪॥੧੭॥੧੯॥ 
नाराइण ओट नानक दास गही ॥४॥१७॥१९॥ 
naaraa-in ot naanak daas gahee. ||4||17||19|| 
Slave Nanak has grasped the Support of the Lord. ||4||17||19|| 

Jatinder Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

drkhalsa said:
			
		

> Dear Khalsa ji
> 
> 
> Here is the beautiful Shabad recording which is absolutely so meditative and I thought of Sharing with you
> 
> 
> Here is the link for listening it and downloading it
> 
> NARAYAN click here or right click to save as
> 
> 
> IMP: The link has been taken from *Mrsikhnet.com* with prior permission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ਗੋਂਡ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
> गोंड महला ५ ॥
> gond mehlaa 5.
> Gond, Fifth Mehl:
> 
> ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਨੀਰਿ ਨਰਾਇਣ ॥
> नामु निरंजनु नीरि नराइण ॥
> naam niranjan neer naraa-in.
> The Name of the Immaculate Lord is the Ambrosial Water.
> 
> ਰਸਨਾ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਪਾਪ ਬਿਲਾਇਣ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
> रसना सिमरत पाप बिलाइण ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
> rasnaa simrat paap bilaa-in. ||1|| rahaa-o.
> Chanting it with the tongue, sins are washed away. ||1||Pause||
> 
> ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਸਭ ਮਾਹਿ ਨਿਵਾਸ ॥
> नाराइण सभ माहि निवास ॥
> naaraa-in sabh maahi nivaas.
> The Lord abides in everyone.
> 
> ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਪਰਗਾਸ ॥
> नाराइण घटि घटि परगास ॥
> naaraa-in ghat ghat pargaas.
> The Lord illumines each and every heart.
> 
> ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਕਹਤੇ ਨਰਕਿ ਨ ਜਾਹਿ ॥
> नाराइण कहते नरकि न जाहि ॥
> naaraa-in kahtay narak na jaahi.
> Chanting the Lord's Name, one does not fall into hell.
> 
> ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਸੇਵਿ ਸਗਲ ਫਲ ਪਾਹਿ ॥੧॥
> नाराइण सेवि सगल फल पाहि ॥१॥
> naaraa-in sayv sagal fal paahi. ||1||
> Serving the Lord, all fruitful rewards are obtained. ||1||
> 
> ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਮਨ ਮਾਹਿ ਅਧਾਰ ॥
> नाराइण मन माहि अधार ॥
> naaraa-in man maahi aDhaar.
> Within my mind is the Support of the Lord.
> 
> ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਬੋਹਿਥ ਸੰਸਾਰ ॥
> नाराइण बोहिथ संसार ॥
> naaraa-in bohith sansaar.
> The Lord is the boat to cross over the world-ocean.
> 
> ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਕਹਤ ਜਮੁ ਭਾਗਿ ਪਲਾਇਣ ॥
> नाराइण कहत जमु भागि पलाइण ॥
> naaraa-in kahat jam bhaag palaa-in.
> Chant the Lord's Name, and the Messenger of Death will run away.
> 
> ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਦੰਤ ਭਾਨੇ ਡਾਇਣ ॥੨॥
> नाराइण दंत भाने डाइण ॥२॥
> naaraa-in dant bhaanay daa-in. ||2||
> The Lord breaks the teeth of Maya, the witch. ||2||
> 
> ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਸਦ ਸਦ ਬਖਸਿੰਦ ॥
> नाराइण सद सद बखसिंद ॥
> naaraa-in sad sad bakhsind.
> The Lord is forever and ever the Forgiver.
> 
> ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਕੀਨੇ ਸੂਖ ਅਨੰਦ ॥
> नाराइण कीने सूख अनंद ॥
> naaraa-in keenay sookh anand.
> The Lord blesses us with peace and bliss.
> 
> ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਪ੍ਰਗਟ ਕੀਨੋ ਪਰਤਾਪ ॥
> नाराइण प्रगट कीनो परताप ॥
> naaraa-in pargat keeno partaap.
> The Lord has revealed His glory.
> 
> ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਸੰਤ ਕੋ ਮਾਈ ਬਾਪ ॥੩॥
> नाराइण संत को माई बाप ॥३॥
> naaraa-in sant ko maa-ee baap. ||3||
> The Lord is the mother and father of His Saint. ||3||
> 
> ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ ਨਰਾਇਣ ॥
> नाराइण साधसंगि नराइण ॥
> naaraa-in saaDhsang naraa-in.
> The Lord, the Lord, is in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy.
> 
> ਬਾਰੰ ਬਾਰ ਨਰਾਇਣ ਗਾਇਣ ॥
> बारं बार नराइण गाइण ॥
> baaraN baar naraa-in gaa-in.
> Time and time again, I sing the Lord's Praises.
> 
> ਬਸਤੁ ਅਗੋਚਰ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿ ਲਹੀ ॥
> बसतु अगोचर गुर मिलि लही ॥
> basat agochar gur mil lahee.
> Meeting with the Guru, I have attained the incomprehensible object.
> 
> ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਓਟ ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸ ਗਹੀ ॥੪॥੧੭॥੧੯॥
> नाराइण ओट नानक दास गही ॥४॥१७॥१९॥
> naaraa-in ot naanak daas gahee. ||4||17||19||
> Slave Nanak has grasped the Support of the Lord. ||4||17||19||
> 
> Jatinder Singh


 
THANK YOU BRO.....indeed Gurbani is PARAS....whatever it touches..turns to GOLD ( Spiritual type) Keep such gems coming..soothe the soul

Jarnail Singh


----------



## vijaydeep Singh

Gurfateh

Narayan litteraly means essance of Nar or say man.ie Soul which is same as God.


----------

